# What Measures Did God Take To Prevent Adam's Sin?



## KMK (Feb 11, 2010)

I am teaching a Bible Study on Spurgeon's Catechism Q. 13 (WSC Q. 13)



> Our first parents being left to the freedom of their own will, fell from the state wherein they were created, by sinning against God, by eating the forbidden fruit.



I am making a list of the different 'benefits' God provided for Adam that should have helped him against sin. 

1. God gave Adam His Law
2. God entered into a covenant with Adam
3. God provided signs (tree of life/tree of knowledge) to remind Adam of that covenant
4. God created Adam upright
5. God gave Adam a conscience
6. God put Adam in an undefiled world

I am wondering if you can think of any more.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Feb 11, 2010)

I would add that God gave Adam a free will. Our will is not free in the same way Adam's was. Our will is corrupted by sin and thus we long after sinful things. Adam was not corrupted and as such was not inclined to sin.


----------



## BobVigneault (Feb 11, 2010)

The testimony of creation. Romans 1:20:

For his invisible attributes, namely, his eternal power and divine nature, have been clearly perceived, ever since the creation of the world, in the things that have been made.


----------



## Tim (Feb 11, 2010)

God gave Adam every other tree in the garden. That is, Adam was not 'compelled' to sin as if God hadn't provided for him.


----------



## TimV (Feb 11, 2010)

Maybe it's because I'm on my way to work, but giving Adam something to do is very central to the story. Also, his wife wasn't mentioned, although she's also central to the subject matter, as his primary helper. Two rather large blessings, considering the alternative of going without either.


----------



## coramdeo (Feb 11, 2010)

*PREVENT?* With all due respect, the I think the premise is incorrect. God did give all those things, not to prevent Adams sin, foreknowing( even ordaining), that he would sin: He gave them to further condemn his sin. n'est se pa?


----------



## sastark (Feb 11, 2010)

What about Eve? She was supposed to be his "helper" (not blaming Eve for the sin, but both Adam and Eve failed in their responsibilities in the Garden--Adam failed to protect the Garden and his wife, Eve failed in not helping Adam).


----------



## KMK (Feb 11, 2010)

TimV said:


> Maybe it's because I'm on my way to work, but giving Adam something to do is very central to the story. Also, his wife wasn't mentioned, although she's also central to the subject matter, as his primary helper. Two rather large blessings, considering the alternative of going without either.


 


coramdeo said:


> *PREVENT?* With all due respect, the I think the premise is incorrect. God did give all those things, not to prevent Adams sin, foreknowing( even ordaining), that he would sin: He gave them to further condemn his sin. n'est se pa?


 


sastark said:


> What about Eve? She was supposed to be his "helper" (not blaming Eve for the sin, but both Adam and Eve failed in their responsibilities in the Garden--Adam failed to protect the Garden and his wife, Eve failed in not helping Adam).


 
I agree that these things further condemn Adam, but only if they indeed should have helped him not to sin. These things condemn Adam, but they also further vindicate God against those who accuse Him of being the author of sin.

I am intrigued by the aspect of Eve as 'helper'. It was not good for Adam to be alone. I always assumed that was in view of the dominion mandate, but perhaps it is also in view of the covenant of works. Eve was deceived, Adam was not. Even Eve's sin is laid on Adam. If Eve was not the helper she should have been, whose fault is that?


----------



## KMK (Feb 11, 2010)

Chaplainintraining said:


> I would add that God gave Adam a free will. Our will is not free in the same way Adam's was. Our will is corrupted by sin and thus we long after sinful things. Adam was not corrupted and as such was not inclined to sin.


 
That is what I was referring to in #4. Adam had freedom of will, but was inclined unto righteousness.


----------



## KMK (Feb 11, 2010)

TimV said:


> Maybe it's because I'm on my way to work, but giving Adam something to do is very central to the story. Also, his wife wasn't mentioned, although she's also central to the subject matter, as his primary helper. Two rather large blessings, considering the alternative of going without either.


 
This is interesting. Do you believe that idleness somehow contributed to Adam's sin? One wonders why Eve had time to enter into a conversation with the serpent in the first place. Wasn't she supposed to be helping Adam dress and keep the garden?


----------



## TimV (Feb 11, 2010)

The thought occurred to me that idleness would have opened a door to sin. But that's for the theologians to say. But it's obvious that God placed a high premium on giving Adam both work and a wife, so I thought you'd might want to add those for your Bible study.


----------



## KMK (Feb 11, 2010)

TimV said:


> The thought occurred to me that idleness would have opened a door to sin. But that's for the theologians to say. But it's obvious that God placed a high premium on giving Adam both work and a wife, so I thought you'd might want to add those for your Bible study.


 
It is true that God's pronouncement of 'very good' includes the dominion mandate. And, as you say, the alternative of idleness would in no way be a blessing. Therefore, I think you make a good point. "Slothfulness casteth into a deep sleep." Pro 19:15. Our own experience makes this abundantly clear.


----------



## Rich Koster (Feb 11, 2010)

KMK said:


> I am teaching a Bible Study on Spurgeon's Catechism Q. 13 (WSC Q. 13)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
His face to face presence.


----------



## sastark (Feb 11, 2010)

KMK said:


> TimV said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe it's because I'm on my way to work, but giving Adam something to do is very central to the story. Also, his wife wasn't mentioned, although she's also central to the subject matter, as his primary helper. Two rather large blessings, considering the alternative of going without either.
> ...


 
Oh, please don't get me wrong: Adam is responsible for sin entering the world. But, one of the reasons God created Eve was to be a helper. I can't think of a better way she could have helped Adam than in helping prevent him from sinning.


----------



## Peairtach (Feb 11, 2010)

God made it easy for Adam. Adam had to do nothing in order to keep his original righteousness, just not eat from the Tree for a certain period (until he had children?)

Adam's fall was a direct assault on God since the essence of sin is hatred towards God. Love for God had to turn to hatred.

We don't think of Adam and Eve's sin as being as wicked as we always should since for us as born and shapen in iniquity, disobeying God in such an outwardly insignificant manner is as nothing to us.


----------



## TeachingTulip (Feb 11, 2010)

sastark said:


> KMK said:
> 
> 
> > TimV said:
> ...



Adam and Eve were both created out of dust, and therefore neither proved to be Godly nor infinitely spiritual, but simply (wonderfully made!) to be finite creatures designed by God, but still subject to corruption.

And corrupted, they became . . . both of them.

And corrupted their seed came forth . . .

I would prefer to focus on the remedy for this actuality; namely (GODS SAVING GRACE) that provided and promised that Jesus Christ, would come into this world under the same laws imposed on A&E and in the same form of flesh, to sinlessly accomplished what was legally demanded under the Covenant of Works, on behalf of His represented and spiritual offspring.

In other words,'s, we should be examining what the last Adam accomplished, before even attempting to understand the lack of accomplishment and failures of the first Adam.


----------



## MW (Feb 11, 2010)

KMK said:


> I am teaching a Bible Study on Spurgeon's Catechism Q. 13 (WSC Q. 13)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
See Larger Catechism answer 20. These "providences" should have helped Adam against sin. But Adam and Eve were left to the freedom of their own will, and therefore it is inappropriate to say that these were God's "measures" for "preventing" Adam's sin. We should distinguish between the moral use and the divine intent of these providences.


----------



## TeachingTulip (Feb 11, 2010)

armourbearer said:


> KMK said:
> 
> 
> > I am teaching a Bible Study on Spurgeon's Catechism Q. 13 (WSC Q. 13)
> ...



These "providences" were proved to be moral and legal restrictions (in the forms of commands) "putting the creatures under His dominion."






> But Adam and Eve were left to the freedom of their own will, and therefore it is inappropriate to say that these were God's "measures" for "preventing" Adam's sin. We should distinguish between the moral use and the divine intent of these providences.



Indeed, which providences were clearly imposed in order to present ". . .condition of personal, perfect, and perpetual obedience."

These "conditions" of the Covenant of Works demanded perfect obedience, which were performed and fulfilled by one Man alone, Jesus Christ . . .whose obedience under these covenant providences, became the sole basis and grounds for the Godly issueance of the covenant promises of saving grace.


----------



## KMK (Feb 11, 2010)

TeachingTulip said:


> sastark said:
> 
> 
> > KMK said:
> ...


 
The fact that Adam fell even with all of these 'providences' shows us even more how much we, who are born under the curse with a sin nature, need a Redeemer.


----------



## KMK (Feb 12, 2010)

Rich Koster said:


> KMK said:
> 
> 
> > I am teaching a Bible Study on Spurgeon's Catechism Q. 13 (WSC Q. 13)
> ...


 
Not disagreeing here, but can you provide Scripture references for this?


----------



## Peairtach (Feb 12, 2010)

*Quote from Rhonda*


> Adam and Eve were both created out of dust, and therefore neither proved to be Godly nor infinitely spiritual, but simply (wonderfully made!) to be finite creatures designed by God, but still subject to corruption.
> 
> And corrupted, they became . . . both of them.
> 
> And corrupted their seed came forth . . .



The fact that Adam and Eve were created out of dust doesn't logically lead to their fall, although it may be related to the fact that their bodies and our bodies are capable of corruption and dissolution. What were the fallen angels made of? Not dust.

In their spirits and bodies they had original righteousness as they were created by God, but it was an original righteousness that was capable of being lost or confirmed depending on their probation. They turned from godliness to ungodliness in God's providence in the Fall, and God subjected their bodies to corruption as part of the Curse.

Only God is "infinitely spiritual" as He alone is an infinite Spirit.

It is because of moral and spiritual corruption that bodily corruption has been imposed on Mankind by God, but these are different entities, the first moral and spiritual, the second physical.


----------



## Wanderer (Feb 12, 2010)

I think it is better to focus on why they sin, than all the preventive measures. I personally do not see God a force who's job is to prevent me from sin. There seems to be a wrong emphasis here. God is the King of the universe, his laws are always just and right. He dose not need to put measure in place so that we will follow His laws. 

Adam's sin has more to do with him not loving his wife as he should. 

Meaning, when the serpent was having an ungodly conversation with his wife, his role was to step in. However, he was passive, and allowed the conversation to continued. Then he wittinesses his wife taking of the forbidden fruit, and he did nothing to stop it. And finally, he followed his wife's instructions and ate of the fruit itself.

I ask you. How many husbands are guilty of the same sins that Adam had committed towards his wife and God? The story I read in Genesis is not how God's provisions didn't work, but Adam's failure to do his duty as a husband to his wife. And Eve's failure is her following the serpent and not her own husband. I believe that interpretation is better in line with what Paul states in his writings concerning husband/wife relationships.

It's a shame that today, many marriage are indeed lead by women, instead of men. 

Men, let's get back to our role as being leaders, and not followers of our wives. 

Let's not commit the same sins as Adam.

And let us not blame God for not making provision enough so that we can do our duty. 

The fact is, Adam knew that which is right, and we too also know that which is right. Let's be focus on doing that.


----------



## Rich Koster (Feb 12, 2010)

KMK said:


> Rich Koster said:
> 
> 
> > KMK said:
> ...



Gen 3:8. If he hid himself when the Lord came walking, that implies recognition due to prior meeting(s).


----------



## Bern (Feb 12, 2010)

God obviously knew Adam would sin before the universe was made, and in fact without sin, God's grace would not be magnified. I don't believe God ever intended to prevent Adam sinning. If God wanted to prevent him sinning, He would have done that. As has been said by others, Adam had plenty of reasons not to sin, not least of all direct access to God... but God's plan for history encompassed sin, in fact it must have required sin for history to play out as it has.


----------



## sastark (Feb 12, 2010)

Rich Koster said:


> KMK said:
> 
> 
> > Rich Koster said:
> ...



Not trying to get too far off track, but this verse does not show that Adam had a "face to face" presence with God. We are never told that Adam *saw* God, only that he *heard* Him.


----------



## Pergamum (Feb 12, 2010)

KMK said:


> I am teaching a Bible Study on Spurgeon's Catechism Q. 13 (WSC Q. 13)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Thank you for this wonderful thread! This is all really interesting!


----------



## Rich Koster (Feb 12, 2010)

sastark said:


> Rich Koster said:
> 
> 
> > KMK said:
> ...


 
From my Greek/Eng interlinear it reads 3:8:
And they heard the voice of _the LORD God walking in the paradise at dusk. And [5hid 1both 2Adam 3and 4his wife] from the face of the LORD God in the midst of the tree of the paradise.

Thats as far as I can go (not being Hebrew or Greek literate) with text. If you are capable of reading it, check it out. in my opinion if they are hiding from his face, after fall, they did not hide from it pre-fall._


----------



## KMK (Feb 12, 2010)

I had always understood 3:8 to imply a face to face fellowship with God until I just recently heard that not everyone agrees that it is implied in this verse. That is why I was asking for references.


----------



## KMK (Feb 12, 2010)

armourbearer said:


> KMK said:
> 
> 
> > I am teaching a Bible Study on Spurgeon's Catechism Q. 13 (WSC Q. 13)
> ...


 
WLC Q. 20 points out that the institution of the Sabbath was also of providential help to Adam.


----------



## Rev. Todd Ruddell (Feb 12, 2010)

Ken, 

You beat me to it! The Sabbath was a help to Adam as he remembered week by week that He was a created, and therefore dependent being. Further, he was to remember that his life was to be lived in service to his Creator.


----------



## Peairtach (Feb 13, 2010)

The Sabbath and the perfectly numbered seven day week were both revealed by special revelation. 

Days, months and years were revealed through general revelation.

The seven day week crowned by the Sabbath was a type to Adam of the eschatalogical Rest which his Creator God was already enjoying and which he would enjoy after he had fulfilled his Probation and he and his offspring had fulfilled the Creation Mandate. As well as specially meeting with God on weekday evenings, Adam and Eve specially met with God on the last day of the week.

This typology is taken up by Christ in the New Covenant, so that the Lord's Day/Christian Sabbath and the seven day week are typological to us of entering the eschatalogical Rest that Christ has already entered.

It is erroneous to believe that all the typology of the Sabbath is exhausted in the New Covenant, thus in some sense making the Sabbath redundant in the New Covenant era. Both the Adamic typology and the Mosaic typology are taken up by Christ and transformed. 

We have the commemcement of the NewCreation in principle on the first Lord's Day and the commencement of the True Redemption from spiritual Egypt on the first Lord's Day. Christ, the God-Man, entered His Rest from these works on that Day.


----------

